# Collecting $ From Medicare Patients



## butterfly13 (Jul 13, 2009)

Does anyone know... Can you only bill a Medicare patient the Medicare allowed amount of a Medicare covered benefit, regardless if Medicare is primary or secondary? I have a patient that has Blue Shield primary, whom we are non- contracted with, and Medicare secondary and I am trying to determine what is the corect amount to collect from the patient...


----------



## nelamaria (Jul 13, 2009)

since you are not contracted with BCBS, charge will be applied to pt deductible and you can bill medicare as the primary, they will paid the 80% and you collect from the pt the 20%.


----------



## apeck (Jul 14, 2009)

you could always have them sign an ABN to ensure you get payment for what is not covered under Medicare.


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Jul 14, 2009)

It is my understanding that if a patient has Medicare as a secondary you can only bill the limiting Medicare rate.  Someone please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Jul 14, 2009)

My understand as well...

http://www.cms.hhs.gov/manuals/downloads/msp105c03.pdf

10.1

http://www.lamedicare.com/provider/msp/MSPResourceGuide.pdf


----------

